# ANOTHER Ghost Update! (Plus Hilarious Photo)



## GhostWSS (Aug 30, 2018)

Hello, everyone! It's been nearly two months since I've posted anything about Ghost, my WSS. He's been doing incredible! He is now 60 ish pounds and nearing 25 inches tall. He also got the big upgrade to a 48 inch crate with a fitted crate mat:surprise: He was having to bend his neck to stand up in his old 42 inch so I knew it was time for an upgrade. We have been hitting hard with obedience as he's in his 'edgy rebellious teen' stage where he's been starting to 'test' me you could say. He has improved a LOT! He seems to be slowly coming out of it, thank god!:smile2:He will be hitting 7 months on the 9th of this month, which is insane! Enjoy these photos of him, including that wonky one where he looks like a crackhead, I hope it makes you laugh:grin2::grin2: (Just something unrelated, does anybody know of a good agility/ dock diving trainer in the Boise/ Meridian area in Idaho? I've been trying to search but to not much luck)


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

The last photo cracks me up! 
I didn't even know dogs could make that expression.

Cool that you want to do dock diving and agility!
I'm in NC so not much help with that..but I know there are people here that do the dock diving/agility, maybe post in the Dog Sports section?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Yup,he looks like he's considering what mischief to get up to nextLove his happy expression!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

We are hooked on Dock Diving, were lucky to have 2 competition pools indoors. Hope you find something


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Haha handsome guy there!


----------



## mike98 (Oct 6, 2019)

GhostWSS said:


> Hello, everyone! It's been nearly two months since I've posted anything about Ghost, my WSS. He's been doing incredible! He is now 60 ish pounds and nearing 25 inches tall. He also got the big upgrade to a 48 inch crate with a fitted crate mat:surprise: He was having to bend his neck to stand up in his old 42 inch so I knew it was time for an upgrade. We have been hitting hard with obedience as he's in his 'edgy rebellious teen' stage where he's been starting to 'test' me you could say. He has improved a LOT! He seems to be slowly coming out of it, thank god!:smile2:He will be hitting 7 months on the 9th of this month, which is insane! Enjoy these photos of him, including that wonky one where he looks like a crackhead, I hope it makes you laugh:grin2::grin2: (Just something unrelated, does anybody know of a good agility/ dock diving trainer in the Boise/ Meridian area in Idaho? I've been trying to search but to not much luck)


I was going to name him ghost but still have to think more I get him next weekend









Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

He is beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Now I'm feeling nostalgic.Here's my Dakota as a pup.
https://www.germanshepherds.com/for...d-white-shepherd-pics-img_20150829_214109.jpg


----------



## mike98 (Oct 6, 2019)

dogma13 said:


> Now I'm feeling nostalgic.Here's my Dakota as a pup.
> 
> https://www.germanshepherds.com/for...d-white-shepherd-pics-img_20150829_214109.jpg


I kinda like that name 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## mike98 (Oct 6, 2019)

New liter of all white German shepherds









Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## cvamoca (Jul 12, 2019)

mike98 said:


> I was going to name him ghost but still have to think more I get him next weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How about Casper (The friendly ghost)?


----------



## mike98 (Oct 6, 2019)

cvamoca said:


> How about Casper (The friendly ghost)?


Thought of that to I just need to get him here and it will come 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## GhostWSS (Aug 30, 2018)

Look at those earsss!:surprise:Ghost also has huge ears, I swear he's mixed with Fennec fox :grin2:





mike98 said:


> I was going to name him ghost but still have to think more I get him next weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GhostWSS (Aug 30, 2018)

Which kennel is he from? Gorgeous lil babies





mike98 said:


> New liter of all white German shepherds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mike98 (Oct 6, 2019)

GhostWSS said:


> Look at those earsss!:surprise:Ghost also has huge ears, I swear he's mixed with Fennec fox :grin2:


Champion blood lines akc certified 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## mike98 (Oct 6, 2019)

GhostWSS said:


> Which kennel is he from? Gorgeous lil babies


A breeder in Kentucky if you want the information Private message me 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## mike98 (Oct 6, 2019)

GhostWSS said:


> Which kennel is he from? Gorgeous lil babies


I pretty sure all the new puppies are no longer available 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

I thought the white color is not acceptable in AKC but only UKC?


----------



## mike98 (Oct 6, 2019)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> I thought the white color is not acceptable in AKC but only UKC?


The breeder said that the paperwork for it but I will let you know for sure when I get the paperwork 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## mike98 (Oct 6, 2019)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> I thought the white color is not acceptable in AKC but only UKC?


AKC FULL REGISTRATION

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> I thought the white color is not acceptable in AKC but only UKC?


They can't be shown in confirmation but can compete in all other events.


----------



## GhostWSS (Aug 30, 2018)

This!


dogma13 said:


> They can't be shown in confirmation but can compete in all other events.


----------



## mike98 (Oct 6, 2019)

GhostWSS said:


> This!


So does this mean that he is not actually certified 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## GhostWSS (Aug 30, 2018)

Whites CAN be registered by the AKC they just cannot be shown as the white color is a disqualification in the breed standard. 


mike98 said:


> So does this mean that he is not actually certified
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## mike98 (Oct 6, 2019)

GhostWSS said:


> Whites CAN be registered by the AKC they just cannot be shown as the white color is a disqualification in the breed standard.


K you loose me at shown I have never had to deal with this issue before and what I just found out is making me sick to my stomach with potential health problems with white ones and their temperament not being a dominant they are more skittish 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

Show means you cannot compete in dog shows. You will still have a registered GSD through the AKC though. If you wanted to enter him into competitions for show, it would be an automatic DQ for color. 

It depends on who and how they were bred temperament/nerve wise. But yes, generally any breeder breeding specifically for color often overlook things like temperaments, prey drive, possession, nerves, and health. Some, not all. If they are AKC registered parents, you can look them up on the AKC data base and see what lines were used/bred to get the breeding pair, and if they have had previous litters papered, you can see their family tree as well, do research on the previous litters. 

Or post their info here and someone may help you understand what you are looking at.


----------



## mike98 (Oct 6, 2019)

Jchrest said:


> Show means you cannot compete in dog shows. You will still have a registered GSD through the AKC though. If you wanted to enter him into competitions for show, it would be an automatic DQ for color.
> 
> It depends on who and how they were bred temperament/nerve wise. But yes, generally any breeder breeding specifically for color often overlook things like temperaments, prey drive, possession, nerves, and health. Some, not all. If they are AKC registered parents, you can look them up on the AKC data base and see what lines were used/bred to get the breeding pair, and if they have had previous litters papered, you can see their family tree as well, do research on the previous litters.
> 
> Or post their info here and someone may help you understand what you are looking at.


Ok because I have never done this how do I the mother and father up on the akc what information do I need 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## mike98 (Oct 6, 2019)

I'm looking for information on the mother and father with akc if there is a way to find out more about the blood line and health ect
This is there website 
Joettaswhitegermanshepherds.com









Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## mike98 (Oct 6, 2019)

mike98 said:


> I'm looking for information on the mother and father with akc if there is a way to find out more about the blood line and health ect
> This is there website
> Joettaswhitegermanshepherds.com
> 
> ...


Where do I find the information on akc website 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

Based on the website alone, it would be a hard pass for me. 

They don’t list the parents full names, so without that, or their AKC number, you won’t have much luck finding the info. Unless someone here experienced can give more information on how to navigate through the AKC site. I’m as layman as they come when it comes to lines, breeding, etc. We have some knowledgeable members here that could provide way more info than I could, hopefully someone will pop in and lend a hand.


----------



## mike98 (Oct 6, 2019)

Jchrest said:


> Based on the website alone, it would be a hard pass for me.
> 
> They don’t list the parents full names, so without that, or their AKC number, you won’t have much luck finding the info. Unless someone here experienced can give more information on how to navigate through the AKC site. I’m as layman as they come when it comes to lines, breeding, etc. We have some knowledgeable members here that could provide way more info than I could, hopefully someone will pop in and lend a hand.


I have everything I need he is legit pure bread gsd 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## mike98 (Oct 6, 2019)

Jchrest said:


> Based on the website alone, it would be a hard pass for me.
> 
> They don’t list the parents full names, so without that, or their AKC number, you won’t have much luck finding the info. Unless someone here experienced can give more information on how to navigate through the AKC site. I’m as layman as they come when it comes to lines, breeding, etc. We have some knowledgeable members here that could provide way more info than I could, hopefully someone will pop in and lend a hand.


DNA and everything 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

mike98 said:


> DNA and everything
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk




Okay...well not to be offensive, but what are you asking then? If you’re going to get the dog, then go for it? 

I’d pass also. But I love my black dogs just to be honest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike98 (Oct 6, 2019)

Nscullin said:


> Okay...well not to be offensive, but what are you asking then? If you’re going to get the dog, then go for it?
> 
> I’d pass also. But I love my black dogs just to be honest.
> 
> ...


I didn't have that information when I asked and the breeder was not answering 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## GhostWSS (Aug 30, 2018)

The website is extremely vague and only consists of one page. None of the parents info or health clearances listed anywhere. On her website she states, 'They are raised for family pets." That alone should be a red flag. The GSD was never meant to be a 'family pet', they are a working breed. 



mike98 said:


> Where do I find the information on akc website
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

@mike98, if the parents are AKC registered, the breeder should deliver your dog with a full AKC pedigree chart. It will look like a family tree and have names and numbers. Another resource is workingdogs.com, but you will need names or numbers.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

When you breed 2 white GSD then you are breeding for color, not for temperament or health. Most if not all buy because they are white. I am not dissing the white and to each their own. I can’t remember if I ever saw a white in a trial. The ones I have seen are skittish, nervy. A lot are dumped at shelters and currently in rescues. 
I have to ask the people who have bought the white GSD, why???? I would guess only for color. 
The whites are beautiful but I want the whole package.


----------



## mike98 (Oct 6, 2019)

Frisco19 said:


> @mike98, if the parents are AKC registered, the breeder should deliver your dog with a full AKC pedigree chart. It will look like a family tree and have names and numbers. Another resource is workingdogs.com, but you will need names or numbers.


I received a copy late last night









Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

I agree with everyone’s statements, but overall if you’re happy with the white. And the dam and sire temperament etc, then get the dog if you want it. Its your dog. You have to be happy with her


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

mike98 said:


> I received a copy late last night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, look them all up, https://www.working-dog.com/ is an excellent resource. They have a good app for your phone too. Do you have one of these for the Sire? The breeder should have given you an AKC "Litter Certificate" written across the top identifying the Sire and Dam. Maybe he didn't because the Sire is not registered or registerable?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

mike98 the reason people are concerned is because of the lack of information on the website.It makes a puppy buyer feel more confident when the pedigrees and health tests are listed.Just give them a call and ask your questions.
My white shepherd I was lucky enough to find at a shelter when he was around 12 wks old.The only health problem he had was a sensitive stomach which was solved by finding the right food for him.He had a wonderful temperament.He excelled at playing frisbee and could catch a ball like the best football receiver you've ever seen


----------



## mike98 (Oct 6, 2019)

Frisco19 said:


> Nice, look them all up, https://www.working-dog.com/ is an excellent resource. They have a good app for your phone too. Do you have one of these for the Sire? The breeder should have given you an AKC "Litter Certificate" written across the top identifying the Sire and Dam. Maybe he didn't because the Sire is not registered or registerable?


I don't have the dog yet but all the paperwork is there and coming with him the mom and dad are on the paperwork I shared both lines with dna great temperament and average age with both is right at 12 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

mike98 said:


> I don't have the dog yet but all the paperwork is there and coming with him the mom and dad are on the paperwork I shared both lines with dna great temperament and average age with both is right at 12
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


Nice, best of luck. Still fun to peruse working dog if you have the time.


----------



## mike98 (Oct 6, 2019)

dogma13 said:


> mike98 the reason people are concerned is because of the lack of information on the website.It makes a puppy buyer feel more confident when the pedigrees and health tests are listed.Just give them a call and ask your questions.
> 
> My white shepherd I was lucky enough to find at a shelter when he was around 12 wks old.The only health problem he had was a sensitive stomach which was solved by finding the right food for him.He had a wonderful temperament.He excelled at playing frisbee and could catch a ball like the best football receiver you've ever seen


I talked to them at 3am till about 5 530 I got all my questions answered forwarded everything to my vet this morning and everything so far is in order I don't want to get into particulars yet because I don't have all the information yet but the paperwork I have is legit and there is a working side in the line 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## mike98 (Oct 6, 2019)

Frisco19 said:


> Nice, best of luck. Still fun to peruse working dog if you have the time.


Used to be probably if you are talking billerica 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

mike98 said:


> I talked to them at 3am till about 5 530 I got all my questions answered forwarded everything to my vet this morning and everything so far is in order I don't want to get into particulars yet because I don't have all the information yet but the paperwork I have is legit and there is a working side in the line
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


Curious how much they are asking for white GSD WL or what they are going for. PM me if you want to share and don't want to post it here.


----------



## mike98 (Oct 6, 2019)

Frisco19 said:


> Nice, best of luck. Still fun to peruse working dog if you have the time.


So I am going to do that because I need to get over my for what ever reason is with females I want a Male and female so I will have my boy get him settled and see how it goes get a female after

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

mike98 said:


> Used to be probably if you are talking billerica
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


Yeah, I work in Burlington.


----------



## GhostWSS (Aug 30, 2018)

I am also curious as to how much they are asking for the pup. You can PM me if you don’t feel comfortable sharing it on the forum.:smile2:


mike98 said:


> I talked to them at 3am till about 5 530 I got all my questions answered forwarded everything to my vet this morning and everything so far is in order I don't want to get into particulars yet because I don't have all the information yet but the paperwork I have is legit and there is a working side in the line
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## mike98 (Oct 6, 2019)

Frisco19 said:


> Yeah, I work in Burlington.


Unfortunately I lost my dog and house to my ex in the divorce so I'm in wakefield temporarily and looking for a place to move 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

mike98 said:


> Unfortunately I lost my dog and house to my ex in the divorce so I'm in wakefield temporarily and looking for a place to move
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


I live in Wakefield, work in Burlington.

I also lost my GSD (Duke) and house in a divorce. Didn't really lose the house, I moved out could not take him with me immediately. She stayed for the next three years. I wanted the dog back but she wouldn't give him to me. "I didn't want this dog, but he is mine now". He passed this year at 10.


----------



## mike98 (Oct 6, 2019)

Frisco19 said:


> I live in Wakefield, work in Burlington.
> 
> 
> 
> I also lost my GSD (Duke) and house in a divorce. Didn't really lose the house, I moved out could not take him with me immediately. She stayed for the next three years. I wanted the dog back but she wouldn't give him to me. "I didn't want this dog, but he is mine now". He passed this year at 10.


Dam all of that sounds so familiar she is keeping the house she lost her mind when I said I want to work something out with her to split custody next morning the dog was gone nothing I could do Massachusetts looks at them as property and any custody agreement is not valid 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

mike98 said:


> Dam all of that sounds so familiar she is keeping the house she lost her mind when I said I want to work something out with her to split custody next morning the dog was gone nothing I could do Massachusetts looks at them as property and any custody agreement is not valid
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


We can commiserate over a few beers at our play date.


----------



## mike98 (Oct 6, 2019)

Frisco19 said:


> We can commiserate over a few beers at our play date.


Sounds good can I ask where you found a place to move to and do you need a roommate or no any other places 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

mike98 said:


> Sounds good can I ask where you found a place to move to and do you need a roommate or no any other places
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


I don't need a roommate at the moment Mike. Just bought a house with my girlfriend. I've been divorced for a while (7 years), lived south of the city and moved to Beacon Hill for a bit. Girlfriend brought me to the North Shore. Moved in with her in Melrose for a bit and then decided to buy a house. Divorce is expensive! Fingers crossed I don't screw this relationship up and loose the dog!! I am still not that familiar with the area, but there are a ton of dog friendly rentals out there.


----------

